# Let's keep more money: start our own Uber/Lyft company!



## partyrideMT (Apr 21, 2019)

Guys, let's start a driver-owned, driver-built company to rival Uber/Lyft!

I live in a college town, most rides are to/from the bars, fun passengers. It would be so easy to grow for this niche - advertise to our passengers to say "Hey, next ride use the "XYZ-app (whatever we call it)" - it's 15% cheaper than Uber/Lyft and way more fun, cause all the drivers are cool like me, hand-picked and fun, plus it's driver-owned". As you all know, we can beat Uber's prices and pay drivers more - there's so much room for that in the cut that Uber takes from us.

So, I already built the software for this, it works well, but in my state and yours, you HAVE to have insurance in order to get approval to operate. My research is showing that the insurance premiums are around $0.10/mile without passengers in your car, and $0.20/mile with passengers in the car. The only problem is, you have to pre-pay for a minimum amount of miles, roughly 250k miles annually, or about $50k-$75k per year.

If you believe this is possible and want in, let's hear about it. If you think it's a bad idea, let's hear about it. I think if we truly have to front $50k, for insurance, then let's get 50+ cities/drivers represented here that want to risk $1000 to do this. Hey if we fail, we're out a chunk of change. If we succeed, we'll change the face of Rideshare and knock Uber/Lyft off their high, post-IPO towers (p.s. I'm not investing in their stock  )

So, city number one, mine: Bozeman, MT - and nearby Missoula and Billings - I can cover those 3. We just need 47 more like it! It's up to you to look up your state laws and make sure they have realistic requirements for TNC's (Transportation Network Carriers). I'm told the only exception to "realistic requirements" is New York City - so you're out of luck unless you can prove to me you're worth the potential headache!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

partyrideMT said:


> Guys, let's start a driver-owned, driver-built company to rival Uber/Lyft!
> 
> I live in a college town, most rides are to/from the bars, fun passengers. It would be so easy to grow for this niche - advertise to our passengers to say "Hey, next ride use the "XYZ-app (whatever we call it)" - it's 15% cheaper than Uber/Lyft and way more fun, cause all the drivers are cool like me, hand-picked and fun, plus it's driver-owned". As you all know, we can beat Uber's prices and pay drivers more - there's so much room for that in the cut that Uber takes from us.
> 
> ...


Sell franchises? Kick starter?


----------



## partyrideMT (Apr 21, 2019)

Yeah I don't know, I saw a similar Kickstarter campaign, which failed a few months ago. I sent msg to the owner but no response. I think to get off the ground we got to get some entrepreneurial-spirited drivers who still have fun with pax.



partyrideMT said:


> Yeah I don't know, I saw a similar Kickstarter campaign, which failed a few months ago. I sent msg to the owner but no response. I think to get off the ground we got to get some entrepreneurial-spirited drivers who still have fun with pax.


Kickstarter problem is: advertising business idea mostly to people who've never driven U/L and don't "get" it. My opinion


----------



## wpsmith (Mar 13, 2019)

partyrideMT said:


> Guys, let's start a driver-owned, driver-built company to rival Uber/Lyft!
> 
> I live in a college town, most rides are to/from the bars, fun passengers. It would be so easy to grow for this niche - advertise to our passengers to say "Hey, next ride use the "XYZ-app (whatever we call it)" - it's 15% cheaper than Uber/Lyft and way more fun, cause all the drivers are cool like me, hand-picked and fun, plus it's driver-owned". As you all know, we can beat Uber's prices and pay drivers more - there's so much room for that in the cut that Uber takes from us.
> 
> ...


Yes! I'm down- Let's do it! Can we swap information and start an email chain off this site?


----------



## partyrideMT (Apr 21, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Sell franchises? Kick starter?


Open to ideas, I think Kickstarter-like style, existing U/L drivers only, benefit like a franchisee, or long term like franchise might work



wpsmith said:


> Yes! I'm down- Let's do it! Can we swap information and start an email chain off this site?


Hey if more than 2 of us, definitely. What region do you operate? I'm Bozeman MT


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Well first of all, I talked to my insurance agent when I started driving U/L.
She researched it, and said something about zones, or something and it was like something like
1- app on, no ping
2- on the way to Pax after ping
3- pax in vehicle- when Fubar/Gryfts insurance kicks in only for personal injury to the rider.

It cost NO WHERE NEAR that for #'s 1 and 2. 
So you're asking if we will drive Pax, AND cover alo the insurances? As #3 also?

Why don't you come up with a better business plan where you're not asking the drivers to come up with money up front to get your company off the ground? ? ? 

What do I know though, I'm just a very well educated driver for now, with a high IQ, probably like you?


----------



## partyrideMT (Apr 21, 2019)

Min reqd liability for period 1 and 2, then $1M for period 3, gets pricey but Uber pays similar to their insurer for every mile you drive while signed in


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

So, you're trying to start a new ride share company, by having the drivers pay their own 'Period 3'? 

And we'll get ~95% of the total fee pain, right?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

partyrideMT said:


> Guys, let's start a driver-owned, driver-built company to rival Uber/Lyft!
> 
> I live in a college town, most rides are to/from the bars, fun passengers. It would be so easy to grow for this niche - advertise to our passengers to say "Hey, next ride use the "XYZ-app (whatever we call it)" - it's 15% cheaper than Uber/Lyft and way more fun, cause all the drivers are cool like me, hand-picked and fun, plus it's driver-owned". As you all know, we can beat Uber's prices and pay drivers more - there's so much room for that in the cut that Uber takes from us.
> 
> ...


What does the app look like?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Unless you can afford to lose money you can’t compete with scruber and gryft,


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ride Austin did this. The only reason they were successful was because U/L was banned from Austin. RA thrived during that time. Once Texas passed a law that forced Austin to allow U/L, even though RA had a foothold in that market, they collapsed as soon as U/L resumed operation. They had to fire everyone except a skelleton crew and drop their rates down to U/L levels. I dont beloeve theyre operational anymore, someone in Austin can chime in. 

If that happened in an isolated market where they had full market dominate, how can an independent app gain any market share in markefs where U/L have full market share?

Its a duopoly for most markets, only very large markets like NYC can bear a saturated competition base.


----------



## partyrideMT (Apr 21, 2019)

Very good callout. I happened to visit Austin during that time and rode with a company called Fasten. They eventually sold when U/L came back, no longer operate. Don't know about RA. 

You did say though, RA "dropped" rates to "match" U/L. I think we BEAT rates consistently and win, that's my main point. Oh and the drivers would be invite-only/interviewed


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

partyrideMT said:


> Guys, let's start a driver-owned, driver-built company to rival Uber/Lyft!
> 
> I live in a college town, most rides are to/from the bars, fun passengers. It would be so easy to grow for this niche - advertise to our passengers to say "Hey, next ride use the "XYZ-app (whatever we call it)" - it's 15% cheaper than Uber/Lyft and way more fun, cause all the drivers are cool like me, hand-picked and fun, plus it's driver-owned". As you all know, we can beat Uber's prices and pay drivers more - there's so much room for that in the cut that Uber takes from us.
> 
> ...


I like the idea, admire your spunk. 
Is there still parking in Montana?

Ridesharing is most effective in areas where there is "no" parking otherwise, people will drive their cars.

In SF (my region) it would take really deep pockets. Safr has found it impossible to get off the ground even though women have been supportive of female saftey & willing to pay more.

Even after partnering with companies like Avon, Care.com, Tupperware Safr has been unable to gain a foothold.

Tryp Technologies has an 80 city launch coming up but, the original launch was to be January 2019.

The delay has been due to technical glitches. They've now got some hot-shot tech guru with a highly impressive pedigree on board (can't recall his name, sorry) who is supposed be a game-changer.

Tryp Technologies seems to be a MLM outfit that promises driver's.

100% of fares, wait time, cancellation fees provided they pay a $199.00 monthly fee. We'll see.

However, hope great things are ahead for the folks in Montana.


----------



## partyrideMT (Apr 21, 2019)

Woah, hadn't heard of Tryp before, thanks - I see they really are licensed to operate at least in AZ, but I don't see news of them actually operating yet. Well, I guess it was a pipe dream to beat someone to the idea, but if they succeed at least I'll be happy for the drivers. The slow/no launch yet does make me worry. Also, doing a google search for any news on "tryp" turns up nothing. I'd expect at least one local TV station to do a feature on it if they went live in any major city, because the business model is pretty big news, especially given the U/L IPO's.



Bob Reynolds said:


> What does the app look like?


It's exactly what you'd expect: cars on the map and such, but with colors to be more "party"-themed. It's hosted on AWS, with DynamoDB as the database, but I'll have to add a Relational DB to it as well for some stats that I just can't index properly on a NoSQL db. I don't want to share too much just in case there's a real shot and a potential competitor's reading along. Though since I just learned about Tryp, I may abandon the project (If I do, I'll follow up here with screenshots of what I have, for your entertainment). Oh well, was free to make it and fun - just the insurance premiums might turn out to be the barrier to entry for me really trying this out.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

partyrideMT said:


> Woah, hadn't heard of Tryp before, thanks - I see they really are licensed to operate at least in AZ, but I don't see news of them actually operating yet. Well, I guess it was a pipe dream to beat someone to the idea, but if they succeed at least I'll be happy for the drivers. The slow/no launch yet does make me worry. Also, doing a google search for any news on "tryp" turns up nothing. I'd expect at least one local TV station to do a feature on it if they went live in any major city, because the business model is pretty big news, especially given the U/L IPO's.
> 
> 
> It's exactly what you'd expect: cars on the map and such, but with colors to be more "party"-themed. It's hosted on AWS, with DynamoDB as the database, but I'll have to add a Relational DB to it as well for some stats that I just can't index properly on a NoSQL db. I don't want to share too much just in case there's a real shot and a potential competitor's reading along. Though since I just learned about Tryp, I may abandon the project (If I do, I'll follow up here with screenshots of what I have, for your entertainment). Oh well, was free to make it and fun - just the insurance premiums might turn out to be the barrier to entry for me really trying this out.


First thing first; don't give up on your dreams. The world needs people like you!

If you go to Tryp Technologies site, sign up to be a driver/sign up for weekly updates/conference calls which happen each Thursday at 6 PM via Zoom, you will get the very latest and you can record to breakdown particulars later with your team(if you like). On the site, you can also see the launch cities.
You'll hear from CEO, Recruiters & Tech Team.

If launch goes well & drivers jump ship, uber downfall will follow(lyft won't be far behind especially with their investors now suing them after IPO) because NO driver wants to take home less money.
What is the downside of Tryp Technologies?
They will need to cap the number of driver's after a certain point to avoid oversaturation we currently are experiencing.


----------



## partyrideMT (Apr 21, 2019)

went to Tryp, signed up for free, but don't see how to get to the conference calls. DID however find this nugget of detracting info in their Terms page:


> In exchange for permitting you to offer your Services through the Tryp Platform and marketplace as a Driver, you agree to pay Tryp (and permit Tryp to retain) a fee based on each transaction in which you provide Services (the "Booking Fee").


Ok, fair enough, a fee will exist (or also possible: they cloned the Terms from U/L and hadn't updated/noticed this part).
Then finally this: about $200 to become a driver, then presumably after launch, but not right now: "Low $199.99 Monthly software subscription fee."

Ouch, that feels steep to me!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

partyrideMT said:


> went to Tryp, signed up for free, but don't see how to get to the conference calls. DID however find this nugget of detracting info in their Terms page:
> Ok, fair enough, a fee will exist (or also possible: they cloned the Terms from U/L and hadn't updated/noticed this part).
> Then finally this: about $200 to become a driver, then presumably after launch, but not right now: "Low $199.99 Monthly software subscription fee."
> 
> Ouch, that feels steep to me!


With L/U taking 40-60% on every ride 199.00 monthly fee is a no-brainer here in SF BAY AREA. In my case, as original uber driver, they don't take more than 20%.

I'll see if I can locate a link for you and send offline....off today. Have errands to run.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

partyrideMT said:


> Guys, let's start a driver-owned, driver-built company to rival Uber/Lyft!
> 
> I live in a college town, most rides are to/from the bars, fun passengers. It would be so easy to grow for this niche - advertise to our passengers to say "Hey, next ride use the "XYZ-app (whatever we call it)" - it's 15% cheaper than Uber/Lyft and way more fun, cause all the drivers are cool like me, hand-picked and fun, plus it's driver-owned". As you all know, we can beat Uber's prices and pay drivers more - there's so much room for that in the cut that Uber takes from us.
> 
> ...


There is a company call Get Me launch their business in Dallas in 2014. Don't know if they shut down or still exist. Failed miserably even though they have some big name investors like Mark Cuben business partner and ex cowboy player. They even couldn't make any dent in the rideshare business of guber and gryft. You still have to burn your own several million $ by subsidizing all the rides. You can do that on an extremely small scale but it will take several years. Then you will realize that you should have invested that time and effort in Macdonald or any other minimum wage job.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

the problem is they out price everyone cheapos want a cheap ride. You could start on craigslist and offer rides but in the usa you need airport permits and a medallion even though its consenting adults. someone could create an app where drivers who are fingerprinted and checked can drive, also they would have to buy there own commercial insurance, maybe that would work, but then again youd be competing with ubers low rate , so the new app would fail if they didnt match those prices, not only that the drivers wont be as plentiful.

Basically there is now way to match ubers scale and low price, A company like amazon would have to be up to the task, but a small startup, no way. Maybe something different could compete like a shuttle service provides door to door service to train stations etc but it looks like uber will dominate for the next 20 years........


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> the problem is they out price everyone cheapos want a cheap ride. You could start on craigslist and offer rides but in the usa you need airport permits and a medallion even though its consenting adults. someone could create an app where drivers who are fingerprinted and checked can drive, also they would have to buy there own commercial insurance, maybe that would work, but then again youd be competing with ubers low rate , so the new app would fail if they didnt match those prices, not only that the drivers wont be as plentiful.
> 
> Basically there is now way to match ubers scale and low price, A company like amazon would have to be up to the task, but a small startup, no way. Maybe something different could compete like a shuttle service provides door to door service to train stations etc but it looks like uber will dominate for the next 20 years........


People usually go with what's most practical for their finances.
Therefore, there would need to also be a shift in the mindset of riders who want to see drivers take home more, & not be as underfoot of predatory rideshare scumbags like U/L.
We can't change anything until we change the way we think.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

How about we NEVER BRING THIS UP AGAIN. 

It's foolish to be in this business in the first place (unless you have an eye towards ZERO-drivers (i.e. self-driving cars) -- Which is both LYFT and UBER's end game. 
It's a BILLION DOLLAR loss unless you charge TAXI-CAB prices, which the MARKET is NOT going to back to.

Please. STOP BRINGING THIS UP.

Thanks.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Another idea is car companies hire drivers to take passengers to set locations like train stations, hotspots etc, empahasize that traditional ridesharing causes traffic, the car company hires the driver for 25 bucks an hour, they use a nice brand new car, so when the pax enter the car or SUV there are tons of advertisements for the respective car company so they can advertise, the car itself is an advertisement Drivers will be happy not driving their own car, Ford etc can entice new car buyers.

But this could make demand on uber much less so I dont know if its a good idea!!!!


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> the problem is they out price everyone cheapos want a cheap ride. You could start on craigslist and offer rides but in the usa you need airport permits and a medallion even though its consenting adults. someone could create an app where drivers who are fingerprinted and checked can drive, also they would have to buy there own commercial insurance, maybe that would work, but then again youd be competing with ubers low rate , so the new app would fail if they didnt match those prices, not only that the drivers wont be as plentiful.
> 
> Basically there is now way to match ubers scale and low price, A company like amazon would have to be up to the task, but a small startup, no way. Maybe something different could compete like a shuttle service provides door to door service to train stations etc but it looks like uber will dominate for the next 20 years........


There are people who are doing private rideshare business though several free advertisements media. But guess what, they have very limited business, unable to control the timing so can't do a regular job, and earn minimum wage job or even less. Only ideal for people who are retired and receiving SSN checks.

Guber and gryft, in order to kill each other, reduce the fare so low that no new company can survive this brutal fare war even for few months. Transportation industry has been destroyed by these two moron permanently.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

partyrideMT said:


> Guys, let's start a driver-owned, driver-built company to rival Uber/Lyft!
> 
> I live in a college town, most rides are to/from the bars, fun passengers. It would be so easy to grow for this niche - advertise to our passengers to say "Hey, next ride use the "XYZ-app (whatever we call it)" - it's 15% cheaper than Uber/Lyft and way more fun, cause all the drivers are cool like me, hand-picked and fun, plus it's driver-owned". As you all know, we can beat Uber's prices and pay drivers more - there's so much room for that in the cut that Uber takes from us.
> 
> ...


I commend your enthusiasm and urge you not to get discouraged. 
How do you plan to split fees and scale. What's your model's income streams.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> View attachment 314019
> 
> 
> How about we NEVER BRING THIS UP AGAIN.
> ...


There will always be people who'll say something can't/shouldn't be done.
That doesn't mean a dream should be given up on. 
Just imagine if Nikola Tesla had listened to Edison regarding alternating current vs direct current.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

IR12 said:


> People sometimes disagree.
> There will always be people who'll something can't/shouldn't be done.
> That doesn't mean a dream should be given up on.


This one, however, is like SQUEEZING the Toothpaste BACK INTO THE TUBE.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> This one, however, is like SQUEEZING the Toothpaste BACK INTO THE TUBE.


The spirit of Edison lives on.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Don't listen to naysayers, they usually are either frustrated envious losers or just have an agenda. Anyways, here's something to think about.
"Most start-ups are competing with the status quo," "Instead, build a company that does something unique."


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Don't listen to naysayers, they usually are either frustrated envious losers or just have an agenda. Anyways, here's something to think about.
> "Most start-ups are competing with the status quo," "Instead, build a company that does something unique."


Precisely. I would suggest you print out the "you shouldn't/can't" do it replies. Put them where you can see them daily & use for motivation.

We all enter this world with unique talents, gifts and abilities. 
No ONE does what YOU do the way that you do it. THIS is the uniqueness that makes your contributions so valuable.

Don't allow negativity to rent space in your head.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

IR12 said:


> The spirit of Edison lives on.


Edison was a SCUMBAG, piece of human garbage who would fit right in with many of today's Silicon Valley Unicorn CEOs.
There was a reason why Theranos called it's 'NOT EVEN CLOSE TO WORKING' blood-lab-in-a-box THE EDISON, it was a fake it until you make it scheme.
This is fine with something like ANGRY BIRDS, this is less fine, when human lives are at risk.

I'm a Tesla man myself, not the MUSK kind, the original Serbian polymath inventor.
(He may have died penniless, but he was a better human being than EDISON, and he was the inventor of his own stuff...unlike Edison who was a snake-oil salesman, who, thankfully LOST the #WarOfTheCurrents, albeit started a massive Lightbulb, appliance and aerospace empire with GE.)












IR12 said:


> Don't allow negativity to rent space in your head.


We are in the era of 'positivism to ruin.'

THERANOS
FYRE FESTIVAL

I say screw your positivism, and lets go for some pragmatic hard work if you wants something.
https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/...stery/201004/why-positive-thinking-is-bad-you
Relentlessly positive people scare me. They are the true sociopaths.
You don't have to be negative to 'discard potentially bad ideas.'


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Tesla beat us to it. They will begin an atonomous rideshare service next year, and will allow ALL Tesla owners to have their Teslas used autonomously when they are not in use. F Elan Musk.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Edison was a SCUMBAG, piece of human garbage who would fit right in with many of today's Silicon Valley Unicorn CEOs.
> There was a reason why Theranos called it's 'NOT EVEN CLOSE TO WORKING' blood-lab-in-a-box THE EDISON, it was a fake it until you make it scheme.
> This is fine with something like ANGRY BIRDS, this is less fine, when human lives are at risk.
> 
> ...


No one placed Tesla on a pedestal, but thanks for confirming humanity is not perfect.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Sounds like another “New Member” signature thread


----------



## partyrideMT (Apr 21, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> Tesla beat us to it. They will begin an atonomous rideshare service next year, and will allow ALL Tesla owners to have their Teslas used autonomously when they are not in use. F Elan Musk.


That would be amazing. I would love to see it work but I believe bad weather will continue to be a difficult challenge for autonomous vehicles.

I appreciate all the feedback, pos. and neg. I really do. Gotta fill out some business plan docs for the insurance application now, so we can get real numbers (costs) to discuss. I promise to share what I learn as soon as I get info.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Edison was a SCUMBAG, piece of human garbage who would fit right in with many of today's Silicon Valley Unicorn CEOs.
> There was a reason why Theranos called it's 'NOT EVEN CLOSE TO WORKING' blood-lab-in-a-box THE EDISON, it was a fake it until you make it scheme.
> This is fine with something like ANGRY BIRDS, this is less fine, when human lives are at risk.
> 
> ...


Relentlessly positive.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

IR12 said:


> Thanks for confirming humanity is not perfect.


It's a service I provide, free of charge, but not at zero cost.

Impractical positivism has, perhaps, done as much damage as Machiavellian scheming, and has destroyed more hope for sure. We just like to tell the one-in-a-million stories of success in this department, to convince everyone that it should BE EXPECTED, which is MADNESS.
I like to keep an eye on the line between optimism and pathological zealotry.
There are many admirable dreams that are achievable and amazing.
However, ride-hail drivers assembling to beat UBER at its own race-to-the-bottom game is the very definition of INSANITY, as the UBER-Dream has been built on a gross pile of fast talk, regulatory bullying, late-stage capitalism, and downright ickyness.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

BigBadJohn said:


> Tesla beat us to it. They will begin an atonomous rideshare service next year, and will allow ALL Tesla owners to have their Teslas used autonomously when they are not in use. F Elan Musk.


Yep, people going to let strangers ride in their 40,000$ vehicles ...


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

partyrideMT said:


> Guys, let's start a driver-owned, driver-built company to rival Uber/Lyft!
> 
> I live in a college town, most rides are to/from the bars, fun passengers. It would be so easy to grow for this niche - advertise to our passengers to say "Hey, next ride use the "XYZ-app (whatever we call it)" - it's 15% cheaper than Uber/Lyft and way more fun, cause all the drivers are cool like me, hand-picked and fun, plus it's driver-owned". As you all know, we can beat Uber's prices and pay drivers more - there's so much room for that in the cut that Uber takes from us.
> 
> ...





dnlbaboof said:


> the problem is they out price everyone cheapos want a cheap ride. You could start on craigslist and offer rides but in the usa you need airport permits and a medallion even though its consenting adults. someone could create an app where drivers who are fingerprinted and checked can drive, also they would have to buy there own commercial insurance, maybe that would work, but then again youd be competing with ubers low rate , so the new app would fail if they didnt match those prices, not only that the drivers wont be as plentiful.
> 
> Basically there is now way to match ubers scale and low price, A company like amazon would have to be up to the task, but a small startup, no way. Maybe something different could compete like a shuttle service provides door to door service to train stations etc but it looks like uber will dominate for the next 20 years........


If you want to try for VC you need to get some OKRs. Objectives, key results. Go here https://felipecastro.com/en/

Then put together a business model canvas.

Noone would talk to you without these.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> View attachment 314019
> 
> 
> How about we NEVER BRING THIS UP AGAIN.
> ...


Uber launched UberTaxi in Orlando (last friday) and people ARE paying taxi rates, and the drivers are getting paid more than the uberSelect drivers are.

Uber is in fact trying higher rates here and people are in fact using the service at those higher rates, and with those rates its worth it for us taxi drivers to take those fares.

It's a win-win-win-win situation,

I'm winning,
The customers are winning, (those who are paying for it are getting rides)
Uber is winning (they have zero expenses beyond credit card processing and minuscule server usage)
The cab company is winning (i'm renting a taxi at full rates)


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

partyrideMT said:


> Very good callout. I happened to visit Austin during that time and rode with a company called Fasten. They eventually sold when U/L came back, no longer operate. Don't know about RA.
> 
> You did say though, RA "dropped" rates to "match" U/L. I think we BEAT rates consistently and win, that's my main point. Oh and the drivers would be invite-only/interviewed


So you think you ca chsrge less then RA, with u/L as an active competitor and actually gain market share? Why do you think you can succeed in a wider marketplace while RA failed? Limited drivers also means limited coverage.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

partyrideMT said:


> Guys, let's start a driver-owned, driver-built company to rival Uber/Lyft!
> 
> I live in a college town, most rides are to/from the bars, fun passengers. It would be so easy to grow for this niche - advertise to our passengers to say "Hey, next ride use the "XYZ-app (whatever we call it)" - it's 15% cheaper than Uber/Lyft and way more fun, cause all the drivers are cool like me, hand-picked and fun, plus it's driver-owned". As you all know, we can beat Uber's prices and pay drivers more - there's so much room for that in the cut that Uber takes from us.
> 
> ...


Inboxed you on aforementioned link.


----------



## lukem5 (Mar 26, 2017)

dude, people WILL NOT flip through your app looking for ride time etc when they can just go directly to uber lyft and MOST LIKELY have a MUCH SHORTER ride arrival time. Get it?

would only work with a small fleet in a city with weak taxi union and lots of advertising to keep the drivers busy..

oh wait thats a CAB BUSINESS

the only way this would work is a popular app that congregates all local rideshare and taxi companies prices and arrival times o your location - but i can guarantee you thats against the law and will never happen (due to commercial lobby interests)

why do u think investors pour billions into uber and lyft? so you can make an app to rival them? no.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

partyrideMT said:


> Guys, let's start a driver-owned, driver-built company to rival Uber/Lyft!
> 
> I live in a college town, most rides are to/from the bars, fun passengers. It would be so easy to grow for this niche - advertise to our passengers to say "Hey, next ride use the "XYZ-app (whatever we call it)" - it's 15% cheaper than Uber/Lyft and way more fun, cause all the drivers are cool like me, hand-picked and fun, plus it's driver-owned". As you all know, we can beat Uber's prices and pay drivers more - there's so much room for that in the cut that Uber takes from us.
> 
> ...


What if drivers carry their own COMMERCIAL insurance? Of course probably not cost effective for part timers. Nevertheless, how about drivers pay for insurance from each ride fare.


----------



## partyrideMT (Apr 21, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> What if drivers carry their own COMMERCIAL insurance? Of course probably not cost effective for part timers. Nevertheless, how about drivers pay for insurance from each ride fare.


It _would_ be a possible approach to require all drivers to have their own commercial insurance. I'm only going to consider it depending on what I hear back from the rideshare insurance providers. I haven't checked out cost of commercial insurance.

My plan is to show drivers what I'm charged for their insurance --- be really transparent with the fees taken out of their ride-fare.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

partyrideMT said:


> It _would_ be a possible approach to require all drivers to have their own commercial insurance. I'm only going to consider it depending on what I hear back from the rideshare insurance providers. I haven't checked out cost of commercial insurance.
> 
> My plan is to show drivers what I'm charged for their insurance --- be really transparent with the fees taken out of their ride-fare.


Please keep me posted.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

A. Need boat full of money to buy the label "technology company" from local government.

B. After we're declined for not having enough money, we'll need twice as much for the insurance, espically at airport's.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

You cant the corrupt government will not let small tnc companies exist bc they dont get enough bribes from small companies so they support an uber monopoly.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

partyrideMT said:


> Guys, let's start a driver-owned, driver-built company to rival Uber/Lyft!
> 
> I live in a college town, most rides are to/from the bars, fun passengers. It would be so easy to grow for this niche - advertise to our passengers to say "Hey, next ride use the "XYZ-app (whatever we call it)" - it's 15% cheaper than Uber/Lyft and way more fun, cause all the drivers are cool like me, hand-picked and fun, plus it's driver-owned". As you all know, we can beat Uber's prices and pay drivers more - there's so much room for that in the cut that Uber takes from us.
> 
> ...


It takes millions to launch a company like this. Look at the few who are trying to right now? "Bounce". "Side Car", those are two who tried, and Side Car went out of business ( drivers were allowed to set their own rates ). 
Haven't heard much about Bounce, don't see many drivers with the stickers, any more.

And, there is even another one, by "drivers", just like you are describing, but I forget the name of it. Ryde? or something like that. Someone told me the guy who started it was convicted of fraud, so I don't know.


----------



## partyrideMT (Apr 21, 2019)

OK gang, I'm giving up after not hearing from insurers and seeing how costly and difficult the business side would be. Here's the app I built if you wanted to play with it. I'll keep it online maybe only a couple more days. https://partyride.app/

If you spoof your location to be near Bozeman, Montana, you'll see fake cars driving around on the map. Don't spoof location with the Uber app running on your phone, Uber detects that and may revoke your ability to drive again! So, close Uber before doing any spoofing. If you want to play around with it and give a ride to a friend using it, I can make you a driver.

As a rider, here's what it looks like when you've picked a destination, like the "Bar IX" bar in Bozeman...









I changed destination to Costco instead, and hit "Get Ride", here's what the rider sees right away:









Then after I (as the driver) accept the ride request, here is what the passenger sees:









So for fun, I placed random cop cars around the pax's location - like a reminder "hey, it's not worth taking the risk, get a ride, don't drink and drive". Then, the driver cars are all just funky 3D vehicles.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Unless you can afford to lose money you can't compete with scruber and gryft,


How would you know?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I like your idea. But just wait a year or two. The drivers will buy Uber when it comes crashing down.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I just want to share my recent experience using AON Insurance within the Uber app. It is a secondary income protection type of insurance, perhaps with additional coverages. It discriminated vs. Seniors.
Anyway, the way it works is real easy...sign up with a few clicks, sign off with a few clicks. Drivers are charged about 4 cents a mile and billed (taken) from each trip.
The accounting appears with all the other items...base fare, time, distance, surge, tips, etc.
This might be the key to the insurance problem. I don't know what other problems you might run into...but I hope you persist and are successful. GL.


----------



## EZelaya98 (Feb 20, 2019)

partyrideMT said:


> Guys, let's start a driver-owned, driver-built company to rival Uber/Lyft!
> 
> I live in a college town, most rides are to/from the bars, fun passengers. It would be so easy to grow for this niche - advertise to our passengers to say "Hey, next ride use the "XYZ-app (whatever we call it)" - it's 15% cheaper than Uber/Lyft and way more fun, cause all the drivers are cool like me, hand-picked and fun, plus it's driver-owned". As you all know, we can beat Uber's prices and pay drivers more - there's so much room for that in the cut that Uber takes from us.
> 
> ...





partyrideMT said:


> Guys, let's start a driver-owned, driver-built company to rival Uber/Lyft!
> 
> I live in a college town, most rides are to/from the bars, fun passengers. It would be so easy to grow for this niche - advertise to our passengers to say "Hey, next ride use the "XYZ-app (whatever we call it)" - it's 15% cheaper than Uber/Lyft and way more fun, cause all the drivers are cool like me, hand-picked and fun, plus it's driver-owned". As you all know, we can beat Uber's prices and pay drivers more - there's so much room for that in the cut that Uber takes from us.
> 
> ...


Message me I am interested to hear more and share my thoughts...I believe it's possible if we eliminate the greedy


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

partyrideMT said:


> Guys, let's start a driver-owned, driver-built company to rival Uber/Lyft!
> 
> I live in a college town, most rides are to/from the bars, fun passengers. It would be so easy to grow for this niche - advertise to our passengers to say "Hey, next ride use the "XYZ-app (whatever we call it)" - it's 15% cheaper than Uber/Lyft and way more fun, cause all the drivers are cool like me, hand-picked and fun, plus it's driver-owned". As you all know, we can beat Uber's prices and pay drivers more - there's so much room for that in the cut that Uber takes from us.
> 
> ...


Well, you may have an idea with the 15% reduction in fare idea. Most pax are interested in paying less. However, you'll probably have to go lower, Uber can be expected to respond in kind and perhaps go lower. To the passenger, there really isn't a good reason other than price to choice Uber from Lyft or another service.


----------



## partyrideMT (Apr 21, 2019)

Hey if anyone wants to try out the https://partyride.app as a driver let me know, I can keep the page up. Only allow friends to be passengers though, as there is no insurance during your driving. Consider this for test purposes only.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

partyrideMT said:


> Guys, let's start a driver-owned, driver-built company to rival Uber/Lyft!
> 
> I live in a college town, most rides are to/from the bars, fun passengers. It would be so easy to grow for this niche - advertise to our passengers to say "Hey, next ride use the "XYZ-app (whatever we call it)" - it's 15% cheaper than Uber/Lyft and way more fun, cause all the drivers are cool like me, hand-picked and fun, plus it's driver-owned". As you all know, we can beat Uber's prices and pay drivers more - there's so much room for that in the cut that Uber takes from us.
> 
> ...


Why not just have each driver carry their own Commercial Insurance on their vehicle. Establish minimum requirements.
the app acts as a broker in which a small broker or service fee would be charged per ride.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

R3drang3r said:


> Why not just have each driver carry their own Commercial Insurance on their vehicle. Establish minimum requirements.
> the app acts as a broker in which a small broker or service fee would be charged per ride.


Congratulations, you have just invented UberTaxi! (6 or 7 years after Uber did)


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Any employee of any comp


partyrideMT said:


> Guys, let's start a driver-owned, driver-built company to rival Uber/Lyft!
> 
> I live in a college town, most rides are to/from the bars, fun passengers. It would be so easy to grow for this niche - advertise to our passengers to say "Hey, next ride use the "XYZ-app (whatever we call it)" - it's 15% cheaper than Uber/Lyft and way more fun, cause all the drivers are cool like me, hand-picked and fun, plus it's driver-owned". As you all know, we can beat Uber's prices and pay drivers more - there's so much room for that in the cut that Uber takes from us.
> 
> ...


Any employee of any company can say "Let's keep more money: start our own XYZ company."


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

UberProphet? said:


> Congratulations, you have just invented UberTaxi! (6 or 7 years after Uber did)


 Except we won't get greedy like uber did and keep it to just one minimum fee.


----------



## Teslux (Aug 15, 2019)

partyrideMT said:


> Guys, let's start a driver-owned, driver-built company to rival Uber/Lyft!
> 
> I live in a college town, most rides are to/from the bars, fun passengers. It would be so easy to grow for this niche - advertise to our passengers to say "Hey, next ride use the "XYZ-app (whatever we call it)" - it's 15% cheaper than Uber/Lyft and way more fun, cause all the drivers are cool like me, hand-picked and fun, plus it's driver-owned". As you all know, we can beat Uber's prices and pay drivers more - there's so much room for that in the cut that Uber takes from us.
> 
> ...


I'm in I have 2 Tesla's to out into the network. I message me back we should talk


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

partyrideMT said:


> Guys, let's start a driver-owned, driver-built company to rival Uber/Lyft!
> 
> I live in a college town, most rides are to/from the bars, fun passengers. It would be so easy to grow for this niche - advertise to our passengers to say "Hey, next ride use the "XYZ-app (whatever we call it)" - it's 15% cheaper than Uber/Lyft and way more fun, cause all the drivers are cool like me, hand-picked and fun, plus it's driver-owned". As you all know, we can beat Uber's prices and pay drivers more - there's so much room for that in the cut that Uber takes from us.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to follow up.
So how's the project going?


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

partyrideMT said:


> Guys, let's start a driver-owned, driver-built company to rival Uber/Lyft!
> 
> I live in a college town, most rides are to/from the bars, fun passengers. It would be so easy to grow for this niche - advertise to our passengers to say "Hey, next ride use the "XYZ-app (whatever we call it)" - it's 15% cheaper than Uber/Lyft and way more fun, cause all the drivers are cool like me, hand-picked and fun, plus it's driver-owned". As you all know, we can beat Uber's prices and pay drivers more - there's so much room for that in the cut that Uber takes from us.
> 
> ...


no need @Mordred got the formula to $80K+++ annual
https://uberpeople.net/threads/what...ver-grossed-in-a-year-doing-rideshare.345957/


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ignatz said:


> no need @Mordred got the formula to $80K+++ annual
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/what...ver-grossed-in-a-year-doing-rideshare.345957/


I'll believe that when I see screenshots. That guy also probably worked 7 days a week, 12 hours/day.


----------



## partyrideMT (Apr 21, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Just wanted to follow up.
> So how's the project going?


Hey, I abandoned the site, for now at least. The software is still in a place where I could easily resurrect it and continue, but I'll wait til Uber or Lyft go through near bankruptcy, if Tryp or another doesn't become a player.

On the plus side, all that work I did paid off in skills I can now apply at my new job!


----------



## Dome (Feb 10, 2019)

The company that has the loyal support of drivers (that own their vehicles) can be successful.. In other words.. Control the driving force, control the market. Think about the ending of Training Day. Could you imagine U telling drivers "you think you can do this to me?.. King Kong ain't got nothing on me!" ??


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

partyrideMT said:


> Guys, let's start a driver-owned, driver-built company to rival Uber/Lyft!
> 
> I live in a college town, most rides are to/from the bars, fun passengers. It would be so easy to grow for this niche - advertise to our passengers to say "Hey, next ride use the "XYZ-app (whatever we call it)" - it's 15% cheaper than Uber/Lyft and way more fun, cause all the drivers are cool like me, hand-picked and fun, plus it's driver-owned". As you all know, we can beat Uber's prices and pay drivers more - there's so much room for that in the cut that Uber takes from us.
> 
> ...


You need to get in touch with the Rideshare Professor on YouTube. I am pretty sure he is in motion with a company idea and he may be able to tap into the capital you are looking for. His name is Torsten. He is an advocate for drivers and good guy, have learned a lot from his tips over the years.



partyrideMT said:


> Guys, let's start a driver-owned, driver-built company to rival Uber/Lyft!
> 
> I live in a college town, most rides are to/from the bars, fun passengers. It would be so easy to grow for this niche - advertise to our passengers to say "Hey, next ride use the "XYZ-app (whatever we call it)" - it's 15% cheaper than Uber/Lyft and way more fun, cause all the drivers are cool like me, hand-picked and fun, plus it's driver-owned". As you all know, we can beat Uber's prices and pay drivers more - there's so much room for that in the cut that Uber takes from us.
> 
> ...


I love the idea by the way ?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

partyrideMT said:


> Guys, let's start a driver-owned, driver-built company to rival Uber/Lyft!
> 
> I live in a college town, most rides are to/from the bars, fun passengers. It would be so easy to grow for this niche - advertise to our passengers to say "Hey, next ride use the "XYZ-app (whatever we call it)" - it's 15% cheaper than Uber/Lyft and way more fun, cause all the drivers are cool like me, hand-picked and fun, plus it's driver-owned". As you all know, we can beat Uber's prices and pay drivers more - there's so much room for that in the cut that Uber takes from us.
> 
> ...


I'm down for Galveston and Houston area and let me do a few other cities when I travel. I'm down for driver owner and unionization


----------

